
Ask HN: How do you end a non-winning argument in your PR professionally? - supervillain
Getting in a pointless PR argument is one of the soul crushing reality developers face everyday.<p>How do you say &quot;There&#x27;s no point of dragging a non-winnable argument with you, so if you want this feature to be approved this afternoon, I&#x27;ll revert back my changes so that you can stop bitching on this issue already!&quot;?
======
lm28469
"No biggie, let's do it your way", there is no point of being passive
aggressive or showing resentment.

It's a job, have discussions, not arguments. Chances are whatever you're
arguing about now won't matter in 6 months. And if it does come back in a bad
way you have public records clearing you off.

> Getting in a pointless PR argument is one of the soul crushing reality
> developers face everyday.

Happened to me a few times in my previous company, moving to a new job with
less man childs and power maniacs fixed everything. It's not an issue a PR
issue, it's a people issue.

> I'll revert back my changes

Settling on specs before implementing things help with that, it makes arguing
much easier when you haven't already built a solution.

